# Thinking About Buying A 31 Rqs



## 052500#1 (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife and I have been looking for a Travel Trailer for about 6 months. The one that we like the most is the 2006 31 RQS. What a beautiful trailer! This will be our first trailer. Is there a big difference in swaying between a 28ft and a 34ft? My tow vehicle is a dodge ram 2500 with cummins. Are there any known problems with the 31RQS? I have read alot of feedback on this site about these trailers and It seems that in general people really like them. The price that the dealer first quoted us was about 26900 and has come down to about 24200. We are wanting to spend about 22500 but I don't know if this is realistic? Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Although I can't comment on the 31RQS I will say you have good taste in TV's.

Here are the specs from Keystone on the 31RQS. http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.html...31RQS&year=2006

What trans do you have in the Ram, only reason I'm asking is the auto isn't rated for as much weight as a standard trans and that is a heavy TT.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

052500#1,

Welcome to our site and glad to see you interested in the Outback! sunny Like Bill, I can't comment on that model TT, but I would think with the right hitch and sway control, you wouldn't have any sway trouble. Good luck getting the right price. I know you are looking at the right TT brand.


----------



## 052500#1 (Dec 1, 2005)

It has the 48re automatic tranny. I think that dodge rates it at 13050 LBS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, 052500#1!* action action action

Glad you have decided to join us, and the 31RQ-S would be a great choice!









I think your tow vehicle will be more than capable towing wise. Sway wise, any trailer in the 30'+ size range is going to be very susceptible to sway. Get an Equal-i-zer or Reese DualCam and you should be fine. A Hensley would be even better, if you can swallow spending $3K on your hitch!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

052500#1 said:


> It has the 48re automatic tranny. I think that dodge rates it at 13050 LBS.
> [snapback]66342[/snapback]​


I was at the Dodge site http://www-5.dodge.com/vehsuite/dispatch.do and they rate the 05 at 10550, click on the Capacities and weights area. That number seems really low though.

Bill.

That link doesn't work for the info.

Towing Capacity - Maximum (Properly Equipped) [lb] ST / 4x4 13100 everything else 10550


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You should be fine pulling with a 2500 Cummins.

Welcome to the site!!!

Look on the Lakeshore RV website for the lowball on trailers. They seem to be the better pricing leader. Then, you can leverage your local dealer.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I totally agree the Cummins will pull it with authority but the auto trans won't like it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

FYI...

Lakeshore Rv is advertising a 2006 31RQS for $21999......

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

052500#1,

Check out this link:

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/pr...m?productid=110

The trailer of your dreams for $21,999. Don't know why the ad's cover shows a fifth wheel.

Bill


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome!! action

We just took delivery of a 31RQS. It Rocks!! That's a decent price you're getting. Don't hold your breath for much lower than that. Dealers usually sell these units before they hit their lots (well at least down in the south in the two months we were looking). The FEMA buy up after the storms didn't help matters any.

Make no mistakes, it a HUGE unit. It's 7310lbs and 34'10" long. I am pulling the info straight off of the MSO from Keystone. There is gonna be some sway. I upgraded from a friction to a dual cam sway just because I didn't want to take any chances. You have the tow vehicle for it, but it's just gonna be a touch and feel thing for your set up.

We have had ours out twice now with no issues. It's an awsome trailer.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

052500#1 said:


> My wife and I have been looking for a Travel Trailer for about 6 months. The one that we like the most is the 2006 31 RQS. What a beautiful trailer! This will be our first trailer. Is there a big difference in swaying between a 28ft and a 34ft? My tow vehicle is a dodge ram 2500 with cummins. Are there any known problems with the 31RQS? I have read alot of feedback on this site about these trailers and It seems that in general people really like them. The price that the dealer first quoted us was about 26900 and has come down to about 24200. We are wanting to spend about 22500 but I don't know if this is realistic? Thank you for your feedback.
> [snapback]66322[/snapback]​


Welcome to the Outbackers sight!! It's been a while since I last logged in but saw your post and had to comment.

My wife and I picked up the 31RQS back in early Oct. I would definitely recommend it. We liked the layout because of the space for storage and the bunks for the kids and their friends!! As with you, it was our 1st TT. Had rented several in the past but finally took the plunge and glad we did.

As far as sway I would have to second the comments about anything over 30 feet. I went with the Reese WD hitch with dual cam sway control and found it to handle the 31RQS just fine. The price you've gotten seems to be a little high compared to some dealers. We live in NH and I was able to talk the dealer down to $21,500 with WD/sway control hitch included.

Hope this Helps, Good Luck
Madmaccm









Our setup is
TV=2005 Nissan Titan Crew CabLE 4x4 with Big tow pkg
Reese High perf WD 1000/10000 with Dual Cam Sway control
TT=2006 31RQS Desert Rose


----------

